# 120 gallon filter recommendations



## Fish Lips (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey all, just bought a 120 gallon (60"length,24"height and 18" width) would a fluval fx6 be enough/too much,and would I need any other type of filters at all? New to Cichlids and would be open to suggestions


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Fish Lips said:


> Hey all, just bought a 120 gallon (60"length,24"height and 18" width) would a fluval fx6 be enough/too much,and would I need any other type of filters at all? New to Cichlids and would be open to suggestions


The current "Dollar-A-Gallon" (tank) sale going on could get you into a 40g or 55g tank as a start on building a sump ... :wink:


----------



## Fish Lips (Dec 26, 2016)

Unfortunately the set up I have doesn't offer the room for a sump, aquarium came with a stand and I don't want to alter it to accommodate a sump


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the GPH of the FX6? You want to turn from 8X to 10X hourly.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Fish Lips said:


> Unfortunately the set up I have doesn't offer the room for a sump, aquarium came with a stand and I don't want to alter it to accommodate a sump


Entirely understandable.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Fish Lips said:


> Hey all, just bought a 120 gallon (60"length,24"height and 18" width) would a fluval fx6 be enough/too much,and would I need any other type of filters at all? New to Cichlids and would be open to suggestions


The fx6 or equivelant would be the least I would use on this size tank.


----------



## Fish Lips (Dec 26, 2016)

BlueSunshine said:


> Fish Lips said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, just bought a 120 gallon (60"length,24"height and 18" width) would a fluval fx6 be enough/too much,and would I need any other type of filters at all? New to Cichlids and would be open to suggestions
> ...


What else would you use WITH the FX6 ?


----------



## Fish Lips (Dec 26, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> What is the GPH of the FX6? You want to turn from 8X to 10X hourly.


Pump output is rated at 925GPH,but also states flow rate is 563GPH...


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Fish Lips said:


> BlueSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Fish Lips said:
> ...


Another fx6 or equivalent.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

I am using 2 Eheim 2217's and an AC110 on my tank of that size.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

Filter size is not black and white. There lots of things that can make difference. How many fish, how often you change the water and how well you maintain your filter. Just getting water movement is one thing but replacing the filters at regular intervals is a must the best filter is only as good as the person taking care of it. You haven't posted what your fish load will be. If your fish are small and there to grow up in the tank your filter will be find for a while, if you change water a couple times week it would be find for the whole tank. 8 to 10 times is for me on the high side of water turn over.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

With Hang-on-Back filters I try for close to 10x per hour turnover.
My 135 gallon has two AC110s so that is over 7x per hour. I change one-third of the water every 10 days.
I also have a Koralia pump for extra circulation for debris removal.
The tank has only five fish but they are large frontosas.


----------



## Fish Lips (Dec 26, 2016)

CeeJay said:


> Filter size is not black and white. There lots of things that can make difference. How many fish, how often you change the water and how well you maintain your filter. Just getting water movement is one thing but replacing the filters at regular intervals is a must the best filter is only as good as the person taking care of it. You haven't posted what your fish load will be. If your fish are small and there to grow up in the tank your filter will be find for a while, if you change water a couple times week it would be find for the whole tank. 8 to 10 times is for me on the high side of water turn over.


I'm planning on 15-20 Peacocks and a few bottom feeders


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

That should work. I used to have close to 20 Malawi cichlids in my 135 before switching to frontosas.


----------

